# help filling out i130 form



## hydrasoul_usa (Jun 10, 2010)

irrelevant fields on the form i have left blank, but on the guide it says to enter NA or not applicable for all blocks. for questions where it asks

If separate petitions are also being submitted for other relatives, give names of each and relationship.

should this just be ignored or have NA in?


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

D.1 I presume.

Put NA in it assuming you're only sponsoring the one relative.


----------



## hydrasoul_usa (Jun 10, 2010)

Fatbrit said:


> D.1 I presume.
> 
> Put NA in it assuming you're only sponsoring the one relative.


ok thanks, another thing, when it says;

If your relative's native alphabet is other than Roman letters, write his or her name and foreign address in the native alphabet.

does this also need a NA?

and when it says;

Your relative's address abroad.

this should be the same as the address that we already live at? we currently live together in uk. thanks for the advice.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

hydrasoul_usa said:


> ok thanks, another thing, when it says;
> 
> If your relative's native alphabet is other than Roman letters, write his or her name and foreign address in the native alphabet.
> 
> ...


Yes and yes.


----------

